# Worldmark Anaheim resort fee?



## ailin (May 28, 2012)

I have Worldmark Anaheim on hold through RCI and a resort fee of $140-$160 is listed.  Is that the transient occupancy tax?

I'm also considering Peacock Suites through SFX with a bonus week, which would cost less, but the Worldmark looks nicer.  Has anyone stayed at both?

Thanks!


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 28, 2012)

The WorlMark is definitely nicer and it has a kitchen whereas the Peacock Suites doesn't.  However, that $100+ fee is indeed a TOT.  One of the highest in the industry.


----------



## presley (May 28, 2012)

The Peacock is basically a noisy Embassy Suites type of room. Noisy in that you will hear the plumbing of other rooms throughout the night.  

I haven't stayed at WM Anaheim, yet.  It looks like it will be a nicer resort, but I've read mixed reviews from WM owners.  I think the high cost is what turns people off.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 28, 2012)

We're looking for a stay in the Anaheim area, too, and the Peacock Suites is the one timeshare we've summarily dismissed.  No kitchen is a deal-breaker for us.  Without a kitchen, we'd often rather stay in a hotel.

FWIW, here are the four RCI timeshares nearby: DV10,A872,7602,4907.


----------



## DeniseM (May 29, 2012)

Try Dolphin's Cove instead.  It is a re-purposed apartment complex so it has full-sized units with kitchens.  It's not a fancy resort, but it's clean and comfortable and only about 3/4 mi. from Disneyland, and right on the shuttle line.  There is a Denny's right next door, which is handy for an inexpensive big breakfast, before leaving for the park.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 29, 2012)

What's the fee for?  Is it a premium for getting an exchange in Anaheim?  Why do other resorts in the area not have to charge it.  I am very curious about this.


----------



## presley (May 29, 2012)

"Please be aware that this resort has a Transient Occupancy Tax that applies. Amount will be shown prior to final booking."

That is what the WM tells me when I get ready to book.  It is showing a 2 night stay in a one bedroom will have $37.44 TOT.


----------



## Passepartout (May 29, 2012)

FWIW, Peacock Suites is putting in 'kitchenettes' with their re-do that's currently going on. If you can get into one of these units, it might be acceptable. We stayed there in January and found it OK, though we tired pretty quickly of washing dishes in the bathroom vanity. It's on the D'Land shuttle route and the only fee I recall was the $10/day mandatory valet parking fee. Their free breakfast was better than many with waffles, sausage, hard-boiled and scrambled eggs and hot/cold cereals. Lots of kids/families getting a head start on the parks, so breakfast was better for the aggressive diner.

Jim


----------



## MichaelColey (May 29, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> FWIW, Peacock Suites is putting in 'kitchenettes' with their re-do that's currently going on.


I would be interested to hear what they consider "kitchenettes".  They call what they currently have (microwave and mini fridge, I think) a kitchenette.

I've also seen reports that the units are very small, and I doubt a refurb would be able to do anything about that.


----------



## slum808 (May 29, 2012)

From WMowner.com

Here is a table with the CURRENT and new TOT charges. TOT goes up at the Anaheim resort on 2 June 2012. 


  Daily TOT Weekly TOT 

Unit Till 6/1 From 6/2 Till 6/1 From 6/2 

Studio 15.50 16.16 108.50 113.12 

1-bdrm 17.96 18.72 125.72 131.04 

2-bdrm 20.42 21.29 142.94 149.03 

3-bdrm 22.89 23.86 160.23 167.02 

2 Prez 32.74 34.14 229.18 238.98 

3 Prez 37.67 39.27 263.69 274.89 

4 Prez 42.60 44.41 298.20 310.87


----------



## Passepartout (May 29, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I would be interested to hear what they consider "kitchenettes".  They call what they currently have (microwave and mini fridge, I think) a kitchenette.
> 
> I've also seen reports that the units are very small, and I doubt a refurb would be able to do anything about that.



We saw them putting in those 'all-in-one-cabinet' units with a countertop, w/sink, 'fridge and micro under it deals. Really minimal, with the only material gain is a sink. I don't recall if the new units have a cooktop or not. The TVs are to be wall-hung instead of standing on the counter. If I were considering Peacock, I'd call to be sure I was getting the 'renewed' decor w/kitchenette and ask if there is a hotplate at minimum. We exchanged into there on RCI, so wouldn't be surprised if Shell owners have first dibs on the remodeled rooms.

We were in a one bedroom, which was a bit like an Embassy Suites room. Smallish, but adequate since we were planning to be offsite all day every day there. It wouldn't be the kind of place you'd want to just hang at the resort.

Jim


----------



## ailin (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the info!  I decided to go with WM.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 29, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What's the fee for? Is it a premium for getting an exchange in Anaheim? Why do other resorts in the area not have to charge it. I am very curious about this.


 

As the hired developer for Worldmark, Wyndham offers TOT to the local authorities to grease the project through approval, after all it will be paid by the WM members and/or exchangers so why should they care


----------



## JulieAB (May 30, 2012)

We stayed in a 2 bed at peacock and it was fine, like staying in a hotel but they gave us table servings for 6. I hated the valet and internet fees though. The breakfast was a nice perk. It's walkable to Disney, but the ART is better, so add that to the cost.

Now compare that to dolphin's cove (where we ended up buying), where you get free parking and internet, full kitchen, better pool, and you can catch the Disney tram from the toy story lot behind it for free, we like DC better.

I haven't considered Wm because all of the extra fees and more points to stay there.


----------



## vacationdoc (May 30, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> As the hired developer for Worldmark, Wyndham offers TOT to the local authorities to grease the project through approval, after all it will be paid by the WM members and/or exchangers so why should they care



So even the owners have to pay the TOT?  I thought it was something they charged the RCI exchangers to give the owners a break.


----------



## DeniseM (May 30, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> you can catch the Disney tram from the toy story lot behind it for free, we like DC better.



Is this a free shuttle provided by Dolphin's Cove?


----------



## JulieAB (May 30, 2012)

No, the DLR Toy Story lot is behind DC. You walk around the block into the lot and jump on the Disney bus, departs all the time. Disboards people do it all the time, the drivers don't care when people have asked.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2929641


----------



## DeniseM (May 30, 2012)

Great tip!  If I am standing on the corner looking at Denny's, where is the lot located?


----------



## JulieAB (May 30, 2012)

The entrance is on the harbor side, keep walking north. If you go to that dis thread, I think someone posts a map.

Forgot to mention another thing about peacock. When we stayed about 3 years ago, the sofa bed was TERRIBLE.  So don't count that as an extra "bed."


----------



## DeniseM (May 30, 2012)

Julie - It looks like if we walk towards the park, it's about a block away, on the right?  Is it marked in any way?  Do we just look for the bus and get on?


----------



## JulieAB (May 30, 2012)

Yes, that's it. The buses are in the center of the lot, so it's still a hike from DC. The only real advantage over ART is the cost and frequency of the buses. But there isn't the fight for a seat like the Mickey and Friends garage since the lot is much smaller.


----------



## DeniseM (May 30, 2012)

THANK YOU!


----------



## MichaelColey (May 30, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> Now compare that to dolphin's cove (where we ended up buying), where you get free parking and internet, full kitchen, better pool, and you can catch the Disney tram from the toy story lot behind it for free, we like DC better.


Fabulous tip!


----------



## DeniseM (May 30, 2012)

Here is the Dolphin's Cove kitchen - it doesn't have granite counters, but it is a full-sized kitchen with a breakfast bar and dining table:


----------



## JulieAB (May 30, 2012)

I think all the DC units we've been in had granite.   But we're weeks owners, so maybe it's different since worldmark and Wyndham is in there too.


----------



## exyeh (May 30, 2012)

vacationdoc said:


> So even the owners have to pay the TOT?  I thought it was something they charged the RCI exchangers to give the owners a break.



WM owners have to pay the extra TOT for this, and all the other resorts which have TOT on the list.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 1, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Here is the Dolphin's Cove kitchen - it doesn't have granite counters, but it is a full-sized kitchen with a breakfast bar and dining table:



That photo sure looks like granite countertop to me.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 11, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> That photo sure looks like granite countertop to me.



After looking at it last week, I think you may be right.  However, the rest of the kitchen is pretty basic - nice, clean, but not "gourmet kitchen" quality.  Don't get me wrong - I don't care about that at all - but some people do.  

Overall, the resort looked great, and the landscaping really looked fresh with lots of flowers.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 11, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> No, the DLR Toy Story lot is behind DC. You walk around the block into the lot and jump on the Disney bus, departs all the time. Disboards people do it all the time, the drivers don't care when people have asked.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2929641



We were at Dolphin's Cove last week and this worked GREAT!  From Dolphin's Cove you walk down Harbor Blvd. toward the park, to the next light.  (It's just one block, but it's a long block.)  The light is at Convention Center Way.  You will see a large sign there for the Toy Story Parking Lot.  Turn right into the parking lot and walk to the center of the lot, where you will see covered bus stops and the buses.   All the buses are #17 - both ways. 

If you don't already have your DL tickets, there is a ticket booth there too, which has a much shorter line that the booths at the park.

Beside the fact that it's free, the great thing about catching the bus here (instead of the ART bus stop) is that these buses only go back and forth from the Toy Story parking lot to Disneyland.  There are no other stops and they run continuously both ways.  Every time we went to catch the bus, there were  one or more buses waiting - you didn't have to sit down and wait 30 min. at the bus stop like you do for the ART bus.  Even leaving Disneyland at closing, we could get right on a bus.

The parking lot is also very convenient from the Wyndham Resort, which is right on the other side of the parking lot.  There is direct access to the parking lot, from the Wyndham Resort.

Here is a map - Dolphin's Cove is on Orangewood and Harbor:


----------



## lawgs (Jun 13, 2012)

*did you have to pay a TOT fee at Dolphin*

denise did you have to pay a transient tax while staying at dolphin cove?

do wyndham owners have to pay this when they book on the wyndham site?

thanks in advance for your answers...


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 13, 2012)

There were no charges at check-out, but I rented from an owner, this wasn't an exchange.


----------



## JulieAB (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm a deeded weeks owner (no points) at Dolphin's Cove and I never have to pay anything.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 13, 2012)

@lawgs:  We often visit Dolphins Cove booked through Worldmark.  We do not pay TOT.  While I do have to present a credit card at check-in we've never seen any charges from the resort.


----------

